
Show HN: Peep – Save and share long email chains - reactiverobot
https://peep.email/
======
andreasgonewild
Better yet, use a communication tool that provides the needed features; email
is far from the end of the road:

[https://github.com/andreas-gone-wild/snackis](https://github.com/andreas-
gone-wild/snackis)

~~~
reactiverobot
Not sure that solves the same problem (but I'd love to hear how you recommend
I use it if it's better :D).

The scenario I built Peep for is when I have a long chain (either internal or
with a client) there's often a ton of information built up. I wanted a way to
turn a thread into an artifact which is easy to ready and share.

------
fiatjaf
Very nice, but would someone pay for it?

~~~
reactiverobot
Good question. ;)

